# Arris Cablecard Problems



## amandagal (Dec 15, 2012)

I did a forum search and most of the cablecard advice seems card specific, but I didn't see anything about this particular card. I have a a new Roamio Plus with an Arris cablecard. It's a six-tuner card. It is only getting basic channels. The other channels in my package give the error that they are not authorized. When the tech came out to install it, he only checked a few channels (I never even thought to check more). 

He (or another tech) is coming back out tomorrow, because the company could not authorize them over the phone for whatever reason. The last tech I had admitted that they never do cablecards and that my house was the first install he had ever done. Is there anything I should direct him? It seems there are a few common issues with some cards. 

It looks like it has a motorola logo on it. Is Arris motorola?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

The behavior you are describing sounds like it's possible that the CableCard hasn't been properly paired to your device. If that's the problem, you need to call your cable company's CableCard pairing number to get that fixed. Who is your cable company?


----------



## leo38cheng (Feb 1, 2015)

are you using Fios?


----------



## amandagal (Dec 15, 2012)

It's Fidelity Cable (formerly Charter and CoBridge). I'm not using Fios. 

If it's only a pairing issue, he should be able to fix it when he comes out tomorrow. I hope that's all!


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

amandagal said:


> It's Fidelity Cable (formerly Charter and CoBridge). I'm not using Fios.
> 
> If it's only a pairing issue, he should be able to fix it when he comes out tomorrow. I hope that's all!


He should, if he knows what he is doing. Unfortunately, most cable techs don't have a clue what they are doing, especially when it comes to CableCards. You may need to hold his hand and guide him to the solution. He's going to have to call someone to go through the pairing process. You might be better off to try to call them up and see if you can get someone on the line that knows how to help you pair the card yourself.


----------



## amandagal (Dec 15, 2012)

Since he's already scheduled, I'll let him give it a try, but I'll tell him that I think it's a pairing problem. He did call the provisioning line when he was here, but he admitted he was clueless about cablecards.

When I called tech support they pretty much defaulted to sending someone out. They didn't even try anything. You would think they could do something on their end, but I probably needed to be sent to another area of support. I'm pretty clueless about cablecards too. Been using Tivo for 10 years and never had to have one.


----------



## Hiveranno (Jan 29, 2015)

Arris is under Motorola, to the best of my knowledge I have never heard of an actual CableCARD branded Arris. TiVo does have some support guides i've used in the past to check the values on the CableCARD, sure enough it narrowed it down to the CableCARD very quickly. Here is the link for the Motorola CableCARD from TiVos website! http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2569


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Hiveranno said:


> Arris is under Motorola, to the best of my knowledge I have never heard of an actual CableCARD branded Arris. TiVo does have some support guides i've used in the past to check the values on the CableCARD, sure enough it narrowed it down to the CableCARD very quickly. Here is the link for the Motorola CableCARD from TiVos website! http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2569


More accurately, Motorola sold their Cable TV equipment business to Arris a few years ago. Most all CableCards are still branded Motorola.


----------



## amandagal (Dec 15, 2012)

The one I have has the"Arris" logo on the side where the serial and mac number info are. There is a tiny Motorola M on the back. That's the only indication it's a moto card on the physical card (the Tivo says motorola when I went into diagnostics. I didn't realize that before).

Thanks for the troubleshooting link! I'll try it out. I'll report back when resolved or if I have more problems/questions.

**Edited to add that the diagnostics linked above confirms that the card is not paired**


----------



## DVRMike (Aug 30, 2013)

I just switched to Fios and received an Arris branded Cablecard. Everything including premium channels is working great.


----------



## amandagal (Dec 15, 2012)

It took them three tries of sending the pairing info, but it works now. Yay!


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

amandagal said:


> It took them three tries of sending the pairing info, but it works now. Yay!


Wonderful. Always nice to hear a success story.


----------

